# what fish eats Seed Shrimp (Ostracod)



## pony-tail (Feb 17, 2016)

I had them in my 2ftx1.5ftx2ft planted tank , after I put Melanotaenia Praecox in they are now gone .
I have also had Melanotaenia Duboulayi eat them . 
That said , there are quite a few species of Ostracod they vary in size and what they eat . I am in Australia , so no surprise that Australian and New Guinea fish eat the local ones , but I would not be surprised if they eat American ones too .
I know that a lot of my experience is regional and not valid over there but it should give you some idea .


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Feed less and they will go away on their own. They are a sign of overfeeding. But CPDs will eat them.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I actually kind of like these. . .perfect sized morsels for a Badis and Betta who both love to hunt for them.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes a betta is a good choice for ostracods. Their hard shell make them hard to eat-cories and tetras didnt touch them(or at least spit them back out).


----------



## SinisterSheltie (May 28, 2013)

Those sound like a good problem to have though. How do you get them? Do wild collected ones carry the risk of parasites?


----------



## btjnark (Oct 7, 2021)

My Badis won't touch them.


----------

